# Where and how do you store your gun/guns?



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Just curious how everyone stores their guns.

I keep mine in a Gun Vault bio-metric safe, under my bed.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Gunvault on the night stand cabled to my bedframe with loaded guns pointing towards an outside wall. I considered the bio-metric (fingerprint reader) but decided on the cheaper version (touch combo) which I read is more reliable. I purchased the low profile version for $80 on Amazon which holds my 4 inch barrel 13 round 45 Springfield XD and 9mm Beretta Nano in the pocket holster. Low profile Gunvault also fits perfect under my Honda Accord front seat cabled. Great for vacations when packing cash. 

Russ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

everything other than my carry gun is in the gun safe.... the carry gun is on my hip, the end table or the night stand....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Stored they are locked in the safe, my carry weapon is on my hip or under the pillow


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

scooter said:


> Stored they are locked in the safe, my carry weapon is on my hip or under the pillow


Not judging, just curious... I knew a kid who shot himself in the mouth with a gun under his pillow. Is that something you ever worry about? Or is there a reason you keep it there rather than a nightstand or something?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Full-sized vault in the basement for shotguns and extra handguns. Cannon Safe Safari 5521DLX Executive Safe - $449.99 | Slickguns That is a good deal at $450. I got mine through Costco but its now $500.

MV500 Gunvault in the vehicle tethered to a steel post for vehicle storage. I got mine through Meijer...really good prices. They don't have the MV500, which is the non-biometric version...must be out of stock. Here is the link> I personally don't think you need the biometric action...your choice.Search Results - Product List - Keywords: vault | Meijer.com

Carry gun holstered or on nightstand locked and loaded. 
Another Handgun hidden inside near front door.
CC


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Holly said:


> Not judging, just curious... I knew a kid who shot himself in the mouth with a gun under his pillow. Is that something you ever worry about? Or is there a reason you keep it there rather than a nightstand or something?


I carry my Eclipse Ultra so at night I lower the hammer before I put it under the pillow, I wouldnt recommend to ANYONE putting a DA handgun under the pillow (heard some female FBI agent shot herself in the arm with a glock a while back that way)and I am a very light sleeper so Im not going to cock the hammer and shoot it in my sleep.(been doing it that way 20+ years)
As far as the nightstand thing It was drilled into my head during my LEO years that a GOOD burgler can get in your house and to your bed before you hear a thing(I have no pets) and if its on the nightstand hes got your weapon before youre even awake so...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I have been looking at getting one of those bed holsters that tuck between the mattresses and leaves the gun hanging but havent done it yet


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> .....
> As far as the nightstand thing It was drilled into my head during my LEO years that a GOOD burgler can get in your house and to your bed before you hear a thing(I have no pets) and if its on the nightstand hes got your weapon before youre even awake so...


thats why my first layer of defense is a 90lb chow (biggest chow i ever seen) who thinks the entire mountainside belongs to him.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

all but my carry gun are in the safe bolted to the wall and 5000 rounds of ammo on the bottom for weight. the safe is alarmed. i learned my lesson the hard way by being robbed of 14 guns, ammo and magazines because the safe was not bolted down and they took everything including the safe.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I would never dare put a gun under my pillow. The way i toss and turn I will end up knocking it off into the floor and hitting the trigger on accident.

I usually have mine on my night stand. I use to be a real light sleeper. Any little noise I was wide awake. Since I have been on 3rd for a long time I noticed I sleep heavier. There are times my wife comes home on her lunch breaks walks through the house shuts the door heats her up some food while watching tv. Opens the bedroom door back up and leaves. And not once do I hear her. To be honest it scares the crap out of me. 

My biggest fear is my wife is such a heavy sleeper that I can come home, walk through the living room into the bedroom with my heavy boots on. Sit on the end of the bed change clothes while the dog is at my feet whining to go outside. And not once will she wake up. I know the dog will bark, but it terrifies the crap out of me that she sleeps so heavy and is by herself.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

On my hip or in my Liberty Fatboy gun safe. My carry gun is always on my hip, or within reach, when in bed. I wouldn't want to have to ask an intruder to "hang on a sec, while I get my gun".


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

scooter said:


> I carry my Eclipse Ultra so at night I lower the hammer before I put it under the pillow, I wouldnt recommend to ANYONE putting a DA handgun under the pillow (heard some female FBI agent shot herself in the arm with a glock a while back that way)and I am a very light sleeper so Im not going to cock the hammer and shoot it in my sleep.(been doing it that way 20+ years)
> As far as the nightstand thing It was drilled into my head during my LEO years that a GOOD burgler can get in your house and to your bed before you hear a thing(I have no pets) and if its on the nightstand hes got your weapon before youre even awake so...


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Most are in a little room I built and the rest in a small safe in the bedroom closet. Carry pistol in a holster that is mounted just out side the matress with a slat between the matress and box springs the covers hide it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Do some of you really sleep with a gun under your pillow? :smt102

I'm just curious as to what kind of neighborhood you live in. :smt067


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Do some of you really sleep with a gun under your pillow? :smt102
> 
> I'm just curious as to what kind of neighborhood you live in. :smt067


A neighborhood where I dont know everyone..........


----------

